# Crime in Dubai



## Khengsta (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all, first time poster. I'm a lawyer in Singapore and have gotten a very attractive offer to relocate to Dubai. Right now we are trying to decide whether I should bring over my whole family (a wife, 2 infant twins and a 4yr old daughter) or I go it alone and send money back. Obviously I would GREATLY prefer it if my wife and kids came along ...

Anyway, my wife says the biggest problem she has with moving is the question of crime. She is worried about crime in general and, in particular, crimes against children (sexual or otherwise). Her biggest nightmare is leaving our 4 year old in some preschool with some closet paedo. Are we right to be worried? Also, in Dubai expat preschools, are the teachers expats or locals?

Post any helpful links if you got'em

On a side note, whats the waiting list like for the good preschools in Dubai? Should I be making arrangements now?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Very very low crime rate. Why would she think Dubai would have paedos anymore than somewhere else? Is it a racial/cultural issue for her? (I hope not).
Preschools vary, some have all expat teachers and teachers assistance, others have a mix, depends on which one you choose. You can do a google search for preschools and check out their websites to get an idea of what they are like.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Come for a holiday and visit the schools before you make a decision to put her mind at rest.


----------



## Khengsta (Feb 10, 2012)

Nah, she's just a very doting mother. Plus when you come from Singapore, and get used to the crime rate here (or lack thereof), it kinda skews your expectations. So I can safely tell her its as safe as Singapore?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Closet.. "people" are in hiding and as likely to be in the closet in Singapore as anywhere else.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Dubai has a similar crime rate to Singapore, i.e. quite low, and paedos targeting children wont be any more than in Singapore. But yes, they do exist and you cant bury your head and pretend they dont.


Just today there was a news report on a 6 year old girl told by a paedophile that they will play a "vampire" game, the rest you can guess

As for other crime, most parts of Dubai are safe to walk about even at night, some cases of car breakins etc but overall the closest city to Singapore in terms of having multicultural environment and a relatively safe environment


----------



## Khengsta (Feb 10, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Dubai has a similar crime rate to Singapore, i.e. quite low, and paedos targeting children wont be any more than in Singapore. But yes, they do exist and you cant bury your head and pretend they dont.
> 
> 
> Just today there was a news report on a 6 year old girl told by a paedophile that they will play a "vampire" game, the rest you can guess
> ...


Just my luck. I bet even as we speak my wife is googling "dubai paedo", she's gonna see that report, and she is gonna go ballistic.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Your wife sounds a bit paranoid. Has she lived in Singapore all her life? Surely she has access to technology and knows that crimes can occur anywhere in the world and you can't control it any more than the next person.

I'm a doting mother too but not to the extent that I keep my child locked indoors for fear of a paedo lurking around the corner. You and the family definitely need to visit Dubai on a holiday first, you may love it here or may hate it simply because people chew gum in public and don't get arrested!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Shame there are never posts on teachers who are not pedophiles as it would be a much longer post on the ones who are.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I have never been to Singapore. In fact I come from one of the most crime infested cities in the world. But it sounds like she is hesitant in general for a good cause. I was really freaked out myself when I heard all the horror stories about kids being spanked or slapped in schools, with no punishment for the offenders, and it turned out the stories were true. In fact I stayed behind for a really long time (over a year) because I was just too paranoid about not only the children stuff but issues about me as well. 


Stuff happens here thats for sure, but its not like someone's going to snatch your kids off the street. Ultimately it's up to you guys but another option is the child doesn't have to go to preschool right away, I think it's beneficial to have a settling in period anyway. My child never has seen a day care and I am happy with his development and I feel comfortable with his safety here.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Khengsta said:


> So I can safely tell her its as safe as Singapore?


Having lived both in Singapore and UAE, perhaps I could offer my perspective...

In general, I would say both rates are similar and your family will be fine.

I recommend to find residence in an area more for Western ex-pats for more comforts especially you have young children (i.e. Greens, Arabian Ranches, Green Community, etc. instead of a stand-alone villa in Al Barsha, etc. Avoid crowded residence areas like Karama or Sharjah, etc.). Then your children could play outside more freely and safe (i.e. more kids around, less cars, more playground).

The weather will be drastically different than Singapore, obviously. If you could move in the Winter, it would be better to give you time to adjust the heat coming in the Summer - but might not be an option.

Be ready to miss the great food choices you have in Singapore, the rain, the constant sunrise/sunset/weather, the more-discipline driving, the reasonable thinking. And get use to everyone thinking you are from Philipines 

And, yes, start your application for school now if you are coming this Fall.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

I have been to Singapore very recently. Let me tell you what a nice place Singapore is!!!!

I think Singapore is way safer than Dubai. Have a look at emirates247 crimes section and visit the police department website. I agree with my colleagues that you could look for good neighbourhoods here, but hey this is what most people do, right ? they live the best they can.

I do not share the view that only Western neighbourhoods are the best in terms of safety. There are pretty good places that are unfortunately unknown to several people in this forum (including myself  ), rest assured that there are good places.

There is hardship in the UAE so better be a pretty good offer. There is another thing, if you are going to work with common law and interact with the laws here I definitely wish you good luck. The legal framework is kindah still in development and you will scratch your head for a while or until you leave who knows? 

Education wise, I believe Singapore has a better system and quality compared to Dubai.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

ccr said:


> Be ready to miss the great food choices you have in Singapore, the rain, the constant sunrise/sunset/weather, the more-discipline driving, the reasonable thinking. And get use to everyone thinking you are from Philipines


which can be a really bad thing, when people push you, behave as if you do no exist, and so on simply because some people think all Far eastern people are Filipinos and subsequently are in low paid positions and should be used to bad behavior.



I dont agree about the food bit though, I think Dubai offer as good a experience as Singapore when it comes to food, 
As for weather Singapore beats Dubai from May to September, and Dubai is better from Oct to April so its all evens


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Shame there are never posts on teachers who are not pedophiles as it would be a much longer post on the ones who are.


Where did teachers come into play?
The unfortunate cases that happen are often by single blue collar workers; drivers, watchmen and so on.



And just because 90 out of 100 are good people does not mean we can ignore the minority. In any city you can can expect the majority to be good law abiding residents who wont harm you, you just have to be aware of how things can go wrong.

A female relative who was visiting asked me if it was safe for women to travel alone in taxis, I said yes, only for her to be subjected to s***** harassment by the driver. Was he in a minority? Yes, but it takes one incident for me to never tell any acquaintance in the future, that it is perfectly "safe" to be in taxis by themselves


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It has to be said it is certainly safer than many places in the world, but It pays to be street savvy and not behave any differently as you would at home - lock your car, lock your front door and so on. The level of crime is not that much worse than when I first came out here, it's just that it is actually reported in the newspapers now. Years ago, the reports would only cover incidents where the culprit was caught. The thing is, for your wife, she knows Singapore, understands its boundaries, etc., therefore, she feels safe. Coming here, she will be entering a world that is unknown and it is probably quite frightening to her. I am sure it's the whole idea of moving that is making her feel so apprehensive, not just the slight possibility of something so unfortunate happening to your child. She needs to see Dubai for herself. I don't think anyone should move here without at least one visit before to see what it's like.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Where did teachers come into play?
> The unfortunate cases that happen are often by single blue collar workers; drivers, watchmen and so on.
> 
> 
> ...




As the original poster was worried about his child going to pre school... do you not have teachers in pre school?
I was actually defending teachers as his wife was worried about her child and finding closet pedophiles at preschool


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

To be fair, there are regular stories in Gulf News/The National about kids being interfered with by Koran teachers, etc, particularly in the poorer areas. Makes you wonder what's not being reported to the police.

I would imagine that there's a very low risk in normal schools though.

But if you have a nice life in Singapore, I'd think twice about coming here.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> I dont agree about the food bit though, I think Dubai offer as good a experience as Singapore when it comes to food


I meant they will not be able to find the same type of Chinese and Malay food choices here.

And for some of the well-known dishes, the only common thing is the name, not the taste.

I *know *how important food is to all of my Singaporean friends...


----------



## PrLady83 (Feb 7, 2012)

As a single lady in NYC, I consider myself pretty street smart, but also wonder about safety issues in Dubai/Abu Dhabi for females there alone in consideration of a potential move. Im visiting in a few weeks and have been doings tons of research. Most surprising was the dress I've seen in local outlets with picture galleries from parties/openings, etc. Most more liberal than expected, but I wonder- these women going out in cute, somewhat revealing looks, are they driving themselves? If taking taxis, are you covered up, then adjusting at event?


----------



## SanFelipe (Feb 11, 2012)

I have lived in Dubai before, absolutely nothing to worry about as far as crime is concerned. Takes sometime to make new friends, but you'll feel right at home in no time.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have had three debit cards 'stolen' now since being in dubai. I have the card in my hand and they have the card to 'swipe' in Malaysia and in Dubai and in Phillipines. The last card, I have become so concerned about the card issue that I didnt use it hardly at all. I didnt EVER use it online. I used it twice, once at dragon mart and then at a gas station atm, in a six month period of time. And bam, kaula lumpur  Happened again. Seems happens to no one else and I JUST HAVE THE WORSE LUCK IN THE WORLD. Seems that thiefs in Dubai have the magnetic thing they stick in atms to steal your info


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

PrLady83 said:


> As a single lady in NYC, I consider myself pretty street smart, but also wonder about safety issues in Dubai/Abu Dhabi for females there alone in consideration of a potential move. Im visiting in a few weeks and have been doings tons of research. Most surprising was the dress I've seen in local outlets with picture galleries from parties/openings, etc. Most more liberal than expected, but I wonder- these women going out in cute, somewhat revealing looks, are they driving themselves? If taking taxis, are you covered up, then adjusting at event?


I live in an apartment building with many young females. They take taxi's, and no they don't cover up. Crime here is much less than the U.S. and I know my wife feels "safer" here. As far as Jinxgirl and Debit/Credit cards I have been here a few years and never had an issue nor been ripped off, knock on wood.


----------



## PrLady83 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Happened again. Seems happens to no one else and I JUST HAVE THE WORSE LUCK IN THE WORLD. Seems that thiefs in Dubai have the magnetic thing they stick in atms to steal your info


I received once the advice, when going in central Africa (ie Nigeria, etc) to never use credit cards unless in very well reputed place (like 5* hotels, etc), because fraud is rampant, and - knock on wood - never had any problems.

Didn't know about this issue in Dubai, but haven't ever used a local card in UAE, only my international ones which are chip'n'pin, so no magnetic band and no authorization without entering the pin, which should make fraud more difficult.

Having said that, I wouldn't feel safe using my credit card at shady places like outdoors atm (like a petrol station one which can be easily tampered with). Would always use the ones in the bank premises and check nothing has been attached to the atm feeder.

How your experience has been with the local bank ? Did they refund in full ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ziokendo said:


> How your experience has been with the local bank ? Did they refund in full ?


I looked quite well that nothing was in the atms, since the first time I found out my first card was duplicated and used. 

Thank god, wasnt a UAE bank. I dont have a uae bank. Glad to have skipped the bank thing in dubai all together. I have heard stories that they dont cover such loses though! At nearly 2000$ each time......


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> I looked quite well that nothing was in the atms, since the first time I found out my first card was duplicated and used.


So how are they doing that :-O scary ...



> Thank god, wasnt a UAE bank. I dont have a uae bank. Glad to have skipped the bank thing in dubai all together. I have heard stories that they dont cover such loses though! At nearly 2000$ each time......


' good to know this is a possibility (altough maybe remote)... since I will be forced to bank in Dubai, both for having cheque book to pay rent and mainly for tax reason.

thanks for sharing your experience,


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've had my Emirates NBD credit card hacked twice. Both times the bank called me literally seconds after it happened advising they have blocked it and will refund the charges, which they did. I get regular calls from the bank when I use my card to buy things online or when I'm travelling to ensure it's me that's actually using it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I've had my Emirates NBD credit card hacked twice. Both times the bank called me literally seconds after it happened advising they have blocked it and will refund the charges, which they did. I get regular calls from the bank when I use my card to buy things online or when I'm travelling to ensure it's me that's actually using it.


Ditto. I am also with EBNBD or whatever they are now called. Also, I now have the SMS service, so I get a text message for every transaction on my accounts.


----------

